# cannon sx700hs or nikon s9700..? point & shoot for 15 to 20k



## khmadhu (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for new point & shoot camera for around 15 to 20k. and shorlisted  2 

cannon sx700hs 
nikon s9700

but bit confused which one to buy.

Main features I am looking for

1)16MP min.
2)good picture in low light.
3)high zoom
4)quick auto focus
5)easy to handle & operate
6)good battery life

Please don't suggest big DSLR already have cannon 550D, cannot carry in all situation, so looking for compact cam

Note: I really don't need Wifi/NFC,GPS  kind features, if there are any cams which are as good as above or at least near comparison, without WiFi/NFC/GPS please suggest.


----------



## nac (Sep 17, 2014)

SX700 is a good one. But don't expect great battery life.
You can get little more features like hotshoe, optional EVF... with Sony HX50/60V. And battery life is much better too...


----------



## khmadhu (Sep 18, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], Thanks,  sony HX50v is also seems to be good option, If i get it for 18k will it be worth..?


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2014)

You may likely to get better deal around Navratri/Diwali... See if you can wait till then.


----------

